# I'm going on a bear hunt



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Longbow: can you do the landing? 
Pilot: we'll see, there is probably going to be a tailwind. 
Scott_rn: :shock:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Landing starts at 4:45. I'll try and upload the video from the ground.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh man! That was fun to watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy Moly

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Scott_rn and his friend Brian came loaded for...well, for bear.










We had a good weather day. It got a little windy later but not bad. We covered a lot of country hiking into a clearcut at the end of Saposa and checking beaches by boat. The grass on the flats isn't coming up like I'd hoped. Maybe a few sprigs here and there but not enough to attract bears. We saw very few tracks. We checked one bay and there were a ton of seagulls, ravens, crows and eagles making a ruckus in the back by a gravel bar. Brian stayed with the boat while Scott and I went to check it out. We found no bear tracks or any evidence as to why they were there. When we got back to the boat, Brian said "did you see those bears?" No. :shock: We were looking for tracks in the mud and didn't notice the bears cross the back of the bay and go up into the trees. That's all the bears we saw......until. 
Soon after we got into my house, Nick rings my doorbell and says "there's a bear down on the shore" What!? We run out to my back deck and sure enough there was a orangish/blonde bear be-bopping along the beach. He was on KRAA property so he was off limits and he was only around 7ft so I doubt Scott would have shot him anyway. Still fun though.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I've tried to upload some photos, but my new phone and photobucket don't seem to get along. Do you remember the show home improvement? So far, all my photos of longbow resemble Wilson - the next door neighbor whose face you could never see. 


















What an amazing place and an amazing experience.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I finally got this video loaded of Scott and Brian arriving in grant fashion!



http://vid849.photobucket.com/albums/ab57/longbow_photo/DSCN0036.mp4


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Scott and Brian wanted me to drop them off today and come and pick them up on Saturday. They hauled their camp up from the lagoon in the background. We found a perfect spot on a closed road for their camp, or what we call camps around here, "setting up a bait site." I helped by staying out of their way. And I did a stellar job of it too! They wanted to try glassing for bears today and tomorrow instead of beach hunting. We glassed a good spot for three or four hours but didn't see any bears. We did see one fresh and one old set of tracks.










Glassing for bears.









After I left Scott and Brian, I spotted this silver fella on the way out of the lagoon.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Where is Waldo? Blacktail deer are everywhere, but can be hard to spot. 








Chuck parks his boat wherever he wants!









Still working on finding a shooter bear, the hunt is only about half way over.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The boat ride out to pick these guys up was a hell-ride to say the least. Going cross-ways through 12 foot swells, wind and ocean spray tested my nerves and my raingear. We came back, fixed something to eat and headed back out to hike around and look for bears or sign. Saw a few more deer but no bears. With only a couple hours left of daylight we decided to jump in the boat and cruise the beaches inside the bay. Within sight of my house, Brian spots a bear in the boulders along the shore. Scott decides he's a shooter. The bear got nervous and headed around a point. We motored around where we could see him going up through some spruce but he never gave Scott a good shot. It was still a good day.

With rain 63% of the days here, quality rain gear is very important. (God bless KUIU.) Notice the pock marks along the left side of the road. For some reason, bears place their feet in the same place while walking trails and along some roads. A lot of trails are like that but I seldom see them along the side of roads.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome pics! keep em coming


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It was rainy and foggy all day but we were dressed for it. Scott and Brian wanted to do a little fishing. We didn't catch anything but as you can see by the pictures, they were having fun.










Scott spotted a bear on a beach and before we could get close and it wandered up into the trees. We guessed it was headed to the next beach over so we motored over and sat and watched for a while. Sure enough, he appeared. He was pretty busy digging around so we got the boat pretty close. The closer we got the littler he looked, so Scott passed him up.









We decided to shoot him another way.









Scott has some pretty cool picture too. Hopefully he'll post them.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

scott_rn said:


>


 great PICTURE!!!!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome pictures and commentary! I'm loving following along, so thanks for posting!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool experience, good pictures! Alaska would be awesome to hunt. Harlequins, Blacktails, & Dall sheep are on the bucket/Dream list for me, bears would be cool as well!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

This is an awesome post! Hopfully he gets his bear

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Longbow doesn't mess around, the dude hunts bears. He worked today while Brian and I hiked and glassed over six miles. We grabbed some dinner and ran to the boat. It was really our last chance as due to some scheduling. 250 grain accubond pushed by 71 grains of r22 that I loaded the night before flying this direction. Crazy that a couple guys with roots in cache valley got the chance to hunt brown bears in the Kodiak archipelago.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to Scott for a great shot. He dumped him in his track, no blood trailing, no dealing with angry wounded bears, just "bang...flop!" That's exactly what I want to see. It was the biggest bear we saw all week too. It was also a cool color for around here too...kinda the color of a "red fox."


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LOVE IT! Congrats Scott!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Look at the feet and head on that bear. Dream hunt. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Longgun said:


> LOVE IT! Congrats Scott!!


You're next buddy!


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

This is awesome! How do the rest of us get invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a GORGEOUS coat on that bad boy! Did you measure him? Looks like a mid-high 8 footer to my uneducated eyes, and one of the prettiest coastal bears I've seen. Ok, imma have to play the odds on the draw this winter and figure out the money side afterwards if I win!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a gorgeous bear! Thanks for sharing the story and all the cool pics!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. Adf&g just sealed it. It was a sow, but she looked like a boar from the boat. Aged approximately 26 years old, and we'll know for sure in a year and a half.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wait...What? A sow? Then what was that thing I had my finger in so you could attach your locking tag though? I'm going to have a talk with John Cry. Maybe I shouldn't go to Thialand if I can't tell the difference between sows and boars.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe it's just a giant alien red fox.....hmmm? Think about it.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congratulations to all involved. Great story and beautiful bear!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> Wait...What? A sow? Then what was that thing I had my finger in so you could attach your locking tag though? I'm going to have a talk with John Cry. Maybe I shouldn't go to Thialand if I can't tell the difference between sows and boars.


I just sprayed breakfast all over my phone laughing at that.

My first brown bear steak was pretty good. That biologist, John, said bears mostly get trichinosis from eating garbage and you're not likely to get any of it afognak. I guess I overcooked my steak.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> You're next buddy!


oh shush... my already raging insomnia doesn't need the help. :shock::mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I think I finally got this video loaded of Scott and Brian arriving in grant fashion!
> 
> 
> 
> http://vid849.photobucket.com/albums/ab57/longbow_photo/DSCN0036.mp4


... wait isn't that bass-acwards! 8)

Winds crazy that day or what Chuck?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

katorade said:


> Cool experience, good pictures! Alaska would be awesome to hunt. Harlequins, Blacktails, & Dall sheep are on the bucket/Dream list for me, bears would be cool as well!


Well....ya know....if ya get a hankerin' to come to Alaska and hunt ducks and/or deer, I know of someone who can help you out.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats on a great bear! My brother is in AK now hunting brown bears, can't wait to hear his story and hopefully his success! Congrats again!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! that's a beautiful bear


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

AWESOME! Mega Congrats Scott!

An Alaska deer trip is definitely on my bucket list. 
.......yes, I am pretending that there isn't already a little stack of deer tags in my safe so I can try to concentrate on daily life between now and November. 

Absolutely Can't Wait!!!!------SS


----------

